# Help with decorating Living Room



## penwasser (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello all,
Brand new to this forum. Moving into a new home, and have plans for each room, but I am struggling with a good layout for the living room. Dimensions of the room are 14' x 17' 7". I posted a few pictures, the furniture in the photos is not mine, and will not be staying. I have a standard size couch, loveseat, coffee table, end table, and leather recliner that I would like to use. I am, however, open to new furniture if needed. I also have a 50" flat screen that I would like as the focal point. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jennran (Mar 20, 2011)

Your focal point should always be your fireplace if you have one, so I would stay bracket your tv on top of the fireplace.


----------



## JB818 (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you planning to keep the existing mantel? What is the ceiling height?


----------



## penwasser (Mar 20, 2011)

I am torn about putting the Plasma TV over the fireplace. I have read both good and bad things about it. This will be the main TV watching room, and while the room is 14' wide, the area to the right of the fireplace is a natural walkway which knocks the usable room width down to about 10'.


----------



## penwasser (Mar 20, 2011)

JB818, Not sure of the exact ceiling height, I believe they are 8' ceilings. The current mantle height is 4' 1". I don't mind the look of the mantle, but I am open to other ideas. Thanks.


----------



## shocanfixit (Feb 27, 2011)

Well since the carpet is blue, I'm assuming you will be using it as an accent color. What color is your current furniture? That will make it a little easier to visualize, and help you out.


----------



## Art Rogers (Mar 24, 2011)

I would think having the TV over the mantle would be too high? Reminds me of when I went to the flicks and sat in the front row, had to look up at the screen and came out with neck ache! For me the TV needs to be at a level height to the eyes. Nice pad though :thumbsup:


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that having the plasma over the fire place would look nice.. but i agree that I don't people would be comfortable watching a tv that high on the wall. At our house we have the flat screen on a tv stand next to the fire place and it works well. Good luck!


----------

